# New hair! (pics inside:))



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 6, 2007)

got it done sep 1st.

Before:












After:


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it looks nice.


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 6, 2007)

Love It!! Hot!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

Blonde Playmate no more!!!!!!!!!



love it and i love the bangs


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Ladies..


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

You look really cute!


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it!!! Brown haircolor suits you very well. You can totally pull off the bangs too! Perfect look for fall.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks stunning


----------



## Sonia_K (Sep 6, 2007)

I really like the new color and cut


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 6, 2007)

thank you



im happy with it....


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 6, 2007)

i like the before better


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yea I like the before better but it does look good on you tho.


----------



## monniej (Sep 7, 2007)

oh my goodness! that's hot! i love the new style and color!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 7, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it looks wondeful on you.


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bangs!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks



...i do like the before too...but i get bored after a while and i need some change..lol......i always go dark in the winter ...then back to light when summer comes...dunno why.....


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Sep 7, 2007)

tres chic!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 7, 2007)

OOoohh, i love the coloring!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blondeplaymate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks



...i do like the before too...but i get bored after a while and i need some change..lol......i always go dark in the winter ...then back to light when summer comes...dunno why..... me too! =)


----------



## mayyami (Sep 7, 2007)

you went from cute to SMOKIN' =) hehehe


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 7, 2007)

love it


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, the new color and cut really looks great.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 7, 2007)

You are beautiful!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 7, 2007)

aswwwwwww thanks


----------



## ucf1484 (Sep 9, 2007)

yes the brown looks awesome on u girl!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2007)

very sexy! love the shade!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 9, 2007)

Love it! What did you use??!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 13, 2007)

i did it at the salon i used a natural brown with warm tones! like light reds in there.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am loving this new hair on you. It looks great!


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown really does suit you.... and i love your bangs!!! You dont even look the same with them! Lookin Good!


----------



## cracka (Sep 14, 2007)

You look totally different

I like the darker colour on you it make you look mysterious. Love the bangs!!!!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 14, 2007)

Very pretty, makes your eyes look more green. I do the same thing, lighter in the summer and darker in the winter. Since I live in FL I do not get a chance to wear very much wintery clothes, I have to do something to make it feel like winter, lol.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like runaway model hair lol


----------



## MindySue (Sep 14, 2007)

i love it!!! you look awesome!


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 15, 2007)

you look HOTT


----------



## karrieann (Sep 15, 2007)

love it! the color is great!! hot momma!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Sep 17, 2007)

i love the color, looks great on you. I like the cut too


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 17, 2007)

You look great! You're one of those annoying ppl who can pull off bangs, no bangs, blonde and brunette. Hell you'd probably look good bald (plz don't go bald lol!). LOVE the colour, am v jealous.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Thise bangs really suit you! you are so pretty..


----------



## girly_girl (Oct 6, 2007)

I would love to know what shampoo you use. Your hair looks so healthy!! I like the before, but I also like the after. You can pull off either look very well.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 6, 2007)

YOu look great.


----------



## MissPout (Oct 11, 2007)

hot! i love the bangs


----------



## bia910 (Oct 14, 2007)

I love it. it brings out your eyes.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 14, 2007)

You are such a pretty girl!


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 14, 2007)

Very cute! Me likes!


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2007)

i think it looks good on you


----------



## butterscotch (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks wonderful! Your skin looks so rich with the darker color hair.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love it... especially the color =)


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

wow that is a beautifull color and cut


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2007)

ooh it looks hot! I love the colour on you! very sexy


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 21, 2007)

The change in your look is amazing! Clearly most of us love it (I do) what did you friends think?


----------



## bCreative (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! I love it. Think it looks great on you.


----------



## Nox (Nov 22, 2007)

That color is just divine against your skin! It was well chosen.


----------



## BrezoFleur (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the bangs! And the color looks great on you


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

Not only do i love the coloring but the bangs definitely suit you in that it gives you a very nice sultry look. The bangs draws immediate attention to your beautiful eyes and makes a nice frame for your lovely face.

Very very good.


----------



## venetiakim (Nov 29, 2007)

really cool!love it!


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 3, 2007)

u look lovely


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 14, 2007)

love the color, LOVE the bangs. what made you want to get the bangs?


----------



## lipstickjungle (Dec 16, 2007)

its looks so good on you!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

Cute color! I like your bangs.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks ladies !! ok i use different types of shamppoos when im done with my bootles i buy a new different brand to try it out..so far herbal essences...pantente pro v. dove,sunsilk..and more ummm whats next ..lol...

yea my hairdresser said my hair wasnt that damged it looked pretty good.i was surprised cause i do blow dry my hair and straighten it,but i also use heat protecting products






and why i got bandgs???? beacause i always had those long sideswept bangs for years and i got sick of it...so i wanted something different so i choose the straight down bangs...now i cant do my hair like that since my bangs are bigger and my hair color isnt so rich it faded a bit....

i think in the spring time near summer i want to go blonde again i love having a tan with light hair its just right for summer cliche i know but i get tired of my hair the same.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 13, 2008)

oooh, very very pretty. your new hair looks healthier and really compliments your eyes. i luv it!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG Solange it looks beaaaaautiful! i love it! well on top of that you are very pretty


----------



## Karren (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the bangs too!! So ya going to change your ID? Lol


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like it. Adds an air of sophiscation. Nice touch!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 14, 2008)

ditto

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea I like the before better but it does look good on you tho.


----------



## jmaegirl (Jan 14, 2008)

I like it, i too just got bangs like a wk ago.


----------



## LaRe (Jan 14, 2008)

Love it... It definately makes you look more mysterious and smoldering...


----------

